# Cups und oberer Seitenrand - Dauerproblem

## Thommy031

Hallo!

Ich verwende cups (1.4.8) mit hplip und einem sehr alten, aber voll funktionstüchtigen HP Laser Jet 4L. Für den Drucker habe ich mir extra einen Parallel-Port Adapter gekauft, der ebenfalls einwandfrei funktioniert.

Sende ich einen Druckauftrag, wird der auch anstandslos ausgeführt, bis auf dass oben immer kein Seitenrand gelassen wird; heißt also: Die erste Zeile klebt ganz oben, so dass teilweise Buchstaben abgeschnitten werden. Die Ränder recht und links sowie unten sind richtig.

Ich habe das ppd-file ein klein wenig geändert, jedoch tritt der Fehler auch mit der Originaldatei auf. Hier meine Version:

```

*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*% PPD file for HP LaserJet 4l with CUPS.

*% Created by the CUPS PPD Compiler v1.2.3.

*% (c) 2008 Copyright Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

*FormatVersion: "4.3"

*FileVersion: "hpcups 3.11.10"

*LanguageVersion: English

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*PCFileName: "hp-laserjet_4l.ppd"

*Product: "(HP LaserJet 4l Printer)"

*Product: "(HP LaserJet 4l Pro Printer)"

*Product: "(HP LaserJet 4lc Printer)"

*Product: "(HP LaserJet 4ml Printer)"

*Manufacturer: "HP"

*ModelName: "HP LaserJet 4l"

*ShortNickName: "HP LaserJet 4l"

*NickName: "HP LaserJet 4l, hpcups 3.11.10"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 705"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 707"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 815"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 853"

*LanguageLevel: "3"

*ColorDevice: True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*FileSystem: False

*Throughput: "1"

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*TTRasterizer: Type42

*% Driver-defined attributes...

*RequiresPageRegion All: True

*cupsEvenDuplex: True

*hpPrinterLanguage: "ljmono"

*cupsModelName: "HP LaserJet"

*1284DeviceID: "MFG:HP;MDL:hp laserjet 4l;DES:hp laserjet 4l;"

*cupsVersion: 1.3

*cupsModelNumber: 0

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-raster 0 hpcups"

*UIConstraints: *Duplex *OptionDuplex False

*UIConstraints: *OptionDuplex False *Duplex

*UIConstraints: *OutputMode Best *MediaType

*UIConstraints: *MediaType *OutputMode Best

*OpenUI *PageSize/Media Size: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10 AnySetup *PageSize

*DefaultPageSize: A4

*PageSize Card3x5/Index Card 3x5in: "<</cupsInteger0 78/PageSize [216 360]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Hagaki/Hagaki 100x148mm: "<</cupsInteger0 71/PageSize[284 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Photo4x6/Photo 4x6in: "<</cupsInteger0 74/PageSize[288 432]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A6/A6 105x148mm: "<</cupsInteger0 73/PageSize[297.36 419.76]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Photo5x7/Photo 5x7in: "<</cupsInteger0 122/PageSize[360 504]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Card5x8/Index Card 5x8in: "<</cupsInteger0 75/PageSize[360 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Oufuku/Oufuku-Hagaki 148x200mm: "<</cupsInteger0 72/PageSize[567 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A5/A5 148x210mm: "<</cupsInteger0 25/PageSize[419.76 595.44]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize B5/B5 176x250mm: "<</cupsInteger0 65/PageSize[498.96 708.48]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize JB5/JB5 182x257mm: "<</cupsInteger0 45/PageSize[516.24 728.64]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Executive/Executive 7.25x10.5in: "<</cupsInteger0 1/PageSize[522 756]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 16k/16k 7.75x10.75in: "<</cupsInteger0 101/PageSize[558 774]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Letter/Letter 8.5x11in: "<</cupsInteger0 2/PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A4/A4 210x297mm: "<</cupsInteger0 26/PageSize[595.44 841.68]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize ExecutiveJIS/Executive (JIS) 8.5x12.986in: "<</cupsInteger0 10/PageSize[612 936]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize FLSA/American Foolscap 8.5x13in: "<</cupsInteger0 10/PageSize[612 936]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Legal/Legal 8.5x14in: "<</cupsInteger0 3/PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvA2/A2 Envelope 4.37x5.75in: "<</cupsInteger0 109/PageSize[314.64 414]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvC6/C6 Envelope 114x162mm: "<</cupsInteger0 92/PageSize[323.28 459.36]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvChou4/#4 Japanese Envelope 90x205mm: "<</cupsInteger0 111/PageSize[254.88 581.04]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvMonarch/Monarch Envelope 3.875x7.5in: "<</cupsInteger0 80/PageSize[279 540]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvDL/DL Envelope 110x220mm: "<</cupsInteger0 90/PageSize[311.76 623.52]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Env10/#10 Envelope 4.12x9.5in: "<</cupsInteger0 81/PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvChou3/#3 Japanese Envelope 120x235mm: "<</cupsInteger0 110/PageSize[339.84 666]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvC5/C5 Envelope 162x229mm: "<</cupsInteger0 91/PageSize[459 649]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvB5/B5 Envelope 176x250mm: "<</cupsInteger0 100/PageSize[499 709]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageSize

*OpenUI *PageRegion/Media Size: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10 AnySetup *PageRegion

*DefaultPageRegion: A4

*PageRegion Card3x5/Index Card 3x5in: "<</cupsInteger0 78/PageSize[216 360]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Hagaki/Hagaki 100x148mm: "<</cupsInteger0 71/PageSize[284 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Photo4x6/Photo 4x6in: "<</cupsInteger0 74/PageSize[288 432]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A6/A6 105x148mm: "<</cupsInteger0 73/PageSize[297.36 419.76]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Photo5x7/Photo 5x7in: "<</cupsInteger0 122/PageSize[360 504]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Card5x8/Index Card 5x8in: "<</cupsInteger0 75/PageSize[360 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Oufuku/Oufuku-Hagaki 148x200mm: "<</cupsInteger0 72/PageSize[567 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A5/A5 148x210mm: "<</cupsInteger0 25/PageSize[419.76 595.44]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion B5/B5 176x250mm: "<</cupsInteger0 65/PageSize[498.96 708.48]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion JB5/JB5 182x257mm: "<</cupsInteger0 45/PageSize [516.24 728.64]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Executive/Executive 7.25x10.5in: "<</cupsInteger0 1/PageSize[522 756]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 16k/16k 7.75x10.75in: "<</cupsInteger0 101/PageSize[558 774]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Letter/Letter 8.5x11in: "<</cupsInteger0 2/PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A4/A4 210x297mm: "<</cupsInteger0 26/PageSize[595.44 841.68]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion ExecutiveJIS/Executive (JIS) 8.5x12.986in: "<</cupsInteger0 10/PageSize[612 936]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion FLSA/American Foolscap 8.5x13in: "<</cupsInteger0 10/PageSize[612 936]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Legal/Legal 8.5x14in: "<</cupsInteger0 3/PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvA2/A2 Envelope 4.37x5.75in: "<</cupsInteger0 109/PageSize[314.64 414]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvC6/C6 Envelope 114x162mm: "<</cupsInteger0 92/PageSize[323.28 459.36]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvChou4/#4 Japanese Envelope 90x205mm: "<</cupsInteger0 111/PageSize[254.88 581.04]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvMonarch/Monarch Envelope 3.875x7.5in: "<</cupsInteger0 80/PageSize[279 540]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvDL/DL Envelope 110x220mm: "<</cupsInteger0 90/PageSize[311.76 623.52]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Env10/#10 Envelope 4.12x9.5in: "<</cupsInteger0 81/PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvChou3/#3 Japanese Envelope 120x235mm: "<</cupsInteger0 110/PageSize[339.84 666]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvC5/C5 Envelope 162x229mm: "<</cupsInteger0 91/PageSize[459 649]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvB5/B5 Envelope 176x250mm: "<</cupsInteger0 100/PageSize[499 709]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageRegion

*DefaultImageableArea: A4

*ImageableArea Card3x5/Index Card 3x5in: "18.00 14.00 198.00 346.00"

*ImageableArea Hagaki/Hagaki 100x148mm: "18.00 14.00 266.00 406.00"

*ImageableArea Photo4x6/Photo 4x6in: "18.00 14.00 270.00 418.00"

*ImageableArea A6/A6 105x148mm: "18.00 14.00 279.36 405.76"

*ImageableArea Photo5x7/Photo 5x7in: "18.00 14.00 342.00 490.00"

*ImageableArea Card5x8/Index Card 5x8in: "18.00 14.00 342.00 562.00"

*ImageableArea Oufuku/Oufuku-Hagaki 148x200mm: "18.00 14.00 549.00 406.00"

*ImageableArea A5/A5 148x210mm: "18.00 14.00 401.76 581.44"

*ImageableArea B5/B5 176x250mm: "18.00 14.00 480.96 694.48"

*ImageableArea JB5/JB5 182x257mm: "18.00 14.00 498.24 714.64"

*ImageableArea Executive/Executive 7.25x10.5in: "18.00 14.00 504.00 742.00"

*ImageableArea 16k/16k 7.75x10.75in: "18.00 14.00 540.00 760.00"

*ImageableArea Letter/Letter 8.5x11in: "18.00 14.00 594.00 778.00"

*ImageableArea A4/A4 210x297mm: "18.00 14.00 577.44 827.68"

*ImageableArea ExecutiveJIS/Executive (JIS) 8.5x12.986in: "18.00 14.00 594.00 922.00"

*ImageableArea FLSA/American Foolscap 8.5x13in: "18.00 14.00 594.00 922.00"

*ImageableArea Legal/Legal 8.5x14in: "18.00 14.00 594.00 994.00"

*ImageableArea EnvA2/A2 Envelope 4.37x5.75in: "18.00 14.00 296.64 400.00"

*ImageableArea EnvC6/C6 Envelope 114x162mm: "18.00 14.00 305.28 445.36"

*ImageableArea EnvChou4/#4 Japanese Envelope 90x205mm: "18.00 14.00 236.88 567.04"

*ImageableArea EnvMonarch/Monarch Envelope 3.875x7.5in: "18.00 14.00 261.00 526.00"

*ImageableArea EnvDL/DL Envelope 110x220mm: "18.00 14.00 293.76 609.52"

*ImageableArea Env10/#10 Envelope 4.12x9.5in: "18.00 14.00 279.00 670.00"

*ImageableArea EnvChou3/#3 Japanese Envelope 120x235mm: "18.00 14.00 321.84 652.00"

*ImageableArea EnvC5/C5 Envelope 162x229mm: "18.00 14.00 441.00 635.00"

*ImageableArea EnvB5/B5 Envelope 176x250mm: "18.00 14.00 481.00 695.00"

*DefaultPaperDimension: A4

*PaperDimension Card3x5/Index Card 3x5in: "216.00 360.00"

*PaperDimension Hagaki/Hagaki 100x148mm: "284.00 420.00"

*PaperDimension Photo4x6/Photo 4x6in: "288.00 432.00"

*PaperDimension A6/A6 105x148mm: "297.36 419.76"

*PaperDimension Photo5x7/Photo 5x7in: "360.00 504.00"

*PaperDimension Card5x8/Index Card 5x8in: "360.00 576.00"

*PaperDimension Oufuku/Oufuku-Hagaki 148x200mm: "567.00 420.00"

*PaperDimension A5/A5 148x210mm: "419.76 595.44"

*PaperDimension B5/B5 176x250mm: "498.96 708.48"

*PaperDimension JB5/JB5 182x257mm: "516.24 728.64"

*PaperDimension Executive/Executive 7.25x10.5in: "522.00 756.00"

*PaperDimension 16k/16k 7.75x10.75in: "558.00 774.00"

*PaperDimension Letter/Letter 8.5x11in: "612.00 792.00"

*PaperDimension A4/A4 210x297mm: "595.44 841.68"

*PaperDimension ExecutiveJIS/Executive (JIS) 8.5x12.986in: "612.00 936.00"

*PaperDimension FLSA/American Foolscap 8.5x13in: "612.00 936.00"

*PaperDimension Legal/Legal 8.5x14in: "612.00 1008.00"

*PaperDimension EnvA2/A2 Envelope 4.37x5.75in: "314.64 414.00"

*PaperDimension EnvC6/C6 Envelope 114x162mm: "323.28 459.36"

*PaperDimension EnvChou4/#4 Japanese Envelope 90x205mm: "254.88 581.04"

*PaperDimension EnvMonarch/Monarch Envelope 3.875x7.5in: "279.00 540.00"

*PaperDimension EnvDL/DL Envelope 110x220mm: "311.76 623.52"

*PaperDimension Env10/#10 Envelope 4.12x9.5in: "297.00 684.00"

*PaperDimension EnvChou3/#3 Japanese Envelope 120x235mm: "339.84 666.00"

*PaperDimension EnvC5/C5 Envelope 162x229mm: "459.00 649.00"

*PaperDimension EnvB5/B5 Envelope 176x250mm: "499.00 709.00"

*MaxMediaWidth: "612.00"

*MaxMediaHeight: "1008.00"

*HWMargins: 18.00 14.00 18.00 14.00

*CustomPageSize True: "pop pop pop <</PageSize[5 -2 roll]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*ParamCustomPageSize Width: 1 points 72.00 612.00

*ParamCustomPageSize Height: 2 points 288.00 1008.00

*ParamCustomPageSize WidthOffset: 3 points 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize HeightOffset: 4 points 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize Orientation: 5 int 0 0

*RequiresPageRegion All: True

*OpenUI *Duplex/Double-Sided Printing: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10.0 AnySetup *Duplex

*DefaultDuplex: None

*Duplex DuplexNoTumble/Long Edge (Standard): "<</Duplex true/Tumble false>>setpagedevice"

*Duplex DuplexTumble/Short Edge (Flip): "<</Duplex true/Tumble true>>setpagedevice"

*Duplex None/Off: "<</Duplex false/Tumble false>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *Duplex

*OpenUI *InputSlot/Media Source: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10.0 AnySetup *InputSlot

*DefaultInputSlot: Auto

*InputSlot Auto/Auto-Select: "<</MediaPosition 7>>setpagedevice"

*InputSlot PhotoTray/Photo Tray: "<</MediaPosition 1>>setpagedevice"

*InputSlot Upper/Upper Tray: "<</MediaPosition 1>>setpagedevice"

*InputSlot Lower/Lower Tray: "<</MediaPosition 4>>setpagedevice"

*InputSlot Envelope/Envelope Feeder: "<</MediaPosition 3>>setpagedevice"

*InputSlot LargeCapacity/Large Capacity Tray: "<</MediaPosition 5>>setpagedevice"

*InputSlot Manual/Manual Feeder: "<</MediaPosition 2>>setpagedevice"

*InputSlot MPTray/Multi Purpose Tray: "<</MediaPosition 1>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *InputSlot

*OpenUI *ColorModel/Output Mode: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10.0 AnySetup *ColorModel

*DefaultColorModel: Gray

*ColorModel Gray/Grayscale: "<</cupsColorSpace 3/cupsBitsPerColor 1/cupsRowCount 1/cupsRowStep 2>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *ColorModel

*OpenUI *MediaType/Media Type: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10.0 AnySetup *MediaType

*DefaultMediaType: Plain

*MediaType Plain/Plain Paper: "<</MediaType(Plain)/cupsMediaType 0>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *MediaType

*OpenUI *OutputMode/Print Quality: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10.0 AnySetup *OutputMode

*DefaultOutputMode: Normal

*OutputMode Normal: "<</OutputType(0)/HWResolution[300 300]>>setpagedevice"

*OutputMode Draft/Draft (Economy): "<</OutputType(-1)/HWResolution[300 300]>>setpagedevice"

*OutputMode Best: "<</OutputType(0)/HWResolution[300 300]>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *OutputMode

*OpenGroup: InstallableOptions/Installable Options

*OpenUI *OptionDuplex/Duplexer Installed: Boolean

*OrderDependency: 10.0 AnySetup *OptionDuplex

*DefaultOptionDuplex: False

*OptionDuplex False/Not Installed: ""

*OptionDuplex True/Installed: ""

*CloseUI: *OptionDuplex

*OpenUI *Economode/Toner Saving: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Economode: enum JCL A

*OrderDependency: 100 AnySetup *Economode

*DefaultEconomode: Off

*Economode Off/Off: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Economode=Off: "SET ECONOMODE=OFF"

*Economode On/On: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=On"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Economode=On: "SET ECONOMODE=ON"

*CloseUI: *Economode

*CloseGroup: InstallableOptions

*OpenGroup: Adjustment/Adjustment

*OpenUI *HalftoningAlgorithm/Halftoning Algorithm: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 1000 PageSetup *HalftoningAlgorithm

*DefaultHalftoningAlgorithm: Standard

*HalftoningAlgorithm Accurate/Accurate: "

      << /UseWTS false >> setuserparams

      <<

        /AccurateScreens true

        /HalftoneType 1

        /HalftoneName (Round Dot Screen)

        /SpotFunction { 180 mul cos exch 180 mul cos add 2 div}

        /Frequency 137

        /Angle 37

      >> sethalftone

    "

*End

*HalftoningAlgorithm Standard/Standard: ""

*HalftoningAlgorithm WTS/Well-Tempered Screening: "

      << /UseWTS true >> setuserparams

      <<

        /AccurateScreens true

        /HalftoneType 1

        /HalftoneName (Round Dot Screen)

        /SpotFunction { 180 mul cos exch 180 mul cos add 2 div}

        /Frequency 137

        /Angle 37

      >> sethalftone

    "

*End

*CloseUI: *HalftoningAlgorithm

*OpenUI *REt/REt Setting: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption REt: enum JCL A

*OrderDependency: 100 AnySetup *REt

*DefaultREt: Medium

*REt Dark/Dark: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Dark"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting REt=Dark: "SET RET=DARK"

*REt Light/Light: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Light"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting REt=Light: "SET RET=LIGHT"

*REt Medium/Medium: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Medium"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting REt=Medium: "SET RET=MEDIUM"

*REt Off/Off: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Off"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting REt=Off: "SET RET=OFF"

*CloseUI: *REt

*OpenUI *TonerDensity/Toner Density: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption TonerDensity: enum JCL A

*OrderDependency: 100 AnySetup *TonerDensity

*DefaultTonerDensity: 3

*TonerDensity 1/1: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=1"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting TonerDensity=1: "SET DENSITY=1"

*TonerDensity 2/2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=2"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting TonerDensity=2: "SET DENSITY=2"

*TonerDensity 3/3: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=3"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting TonerDensity=3: "SET DENSITY=3"

*TonerDensity 4/4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=4"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting TonerDensity=4: "SET DENSITY=4"

*TonerDensity 5/5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting TonerDensity=5: "SET DENSITY=5"

*CloseUI: *TonerDensity

*CloseGroup: Adjustment

*DefaultFont: Courier

*Font AvantGarde-Book: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-BookOblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-Demi: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-DemiOblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Demi: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-DemiItalic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Light: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-LightItalic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Bold: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-BoldOblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Oblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Bold: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-BoldOblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Bold: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Oblique: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Bold: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Italic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Roman: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Bold: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-BoldItalic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Italic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Roman: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Symbol: Special "(001.005)" Special ROM

*Font Times-Bold: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-BoldItalic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Italic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Roman: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfChancery-MediumItalic: Standard "(1.05)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfDingbats: Special "(001.005)" Special ROM

*% End of hp-laserjet_4l.ppd, 15526 bytes.

```

Und hier noch meine cupsd.conf:

```

LogLevel warn

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Allow remote access

Port 631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Share local printers on the local network.

Browsing Off

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseRemoteProtocols

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseLocalProtocols CUPS

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Allow shared printing...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default CUPS-Get-Devices>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

<Policy authenticated>

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun ich habe genau das selbe Problem aber mit einem anderen Drucker. Vorher konnte ich noch ohne Probleme drucken und jetzt wird oben immer der von dir beschriebene Rand weg gelassen so das ca. 0,5cm abgeschnitten werden.

Teste mal die PaperSize und schau ob da irgendwo LETTER steht das hat etwas dieses Format.

Doch wirklich geholfen hat dieser Vorschlag bei mir nicht, er wurde aber in unterschiedlichen Foren vermerkt. Ich bin immer noch der Ansicht das dies mit einem Update aufgekommen ist.

Edit:

Mein Problem habe ich jetzt gelöst. Einfach den Drucker-Treiber noch mal installiert und Cups neu gestartet. Seltsam, aber es hat geholfen. Das bestand wie vom Hersteller empfohlen aus den von ihm gelieferten rpm-Treiberpakete. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber hier die Schritte aufgeführt, sie stammen aus dem alten Gentoo-Wiki

```
rpm -ihv --nodeps brhl2030lpr-2.0.0-1.i386.rpm 

rpm -ihv --nodeps cupswrapperHL2030-2.0.0-1.i386.rpm
```

Seltsamerweise habe ich sonst nichts verändert. Die Pakete waren identisch mit den vorher installierten. Allerdings muss ich die Treiber immer neu installieren wenn ich den Kernel update. Sonst wird der Drucker nicht mehr erkannt. Cups hatte ich heute auch noch mal installiert der Fehler blieb zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Die Foomatic-Pakete habe ich auch noch mal aktualisiert.

```
[I] net-print/foomatic-db

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 4.0.20110506 ~4.0.20120117

     Installed versions:  4.0.20110506(16:42:17 02.05.2012)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Printer information files for foomatic-db-engine to generate ppds

[I] net-print/foomatic-db-engine

     Available versions:  4.0.7 ~4.0.8

     Installed versions:  4.0.7(16:42:03 02.05.2012)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Generates ppds out of xml foomatic printer description files

[I] net-print/foomatic-filters

     Available versions:  4.0.9 ~4.0.12 4.0.15 {cups dbus}

     Installed versions:  4.0.15(16:41:49 02.05.2012)(cups dbus)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Foomatic wrapper scripts

```

Die Abhängigkeiten von dem RPM-Paket habe ich leider nicht beachtet. Vielleicht würde sich hier der Fehler eingrenzen lassen.

Dann eben nach dem Installieren der RPM-Pakete mit dem obigen Befehl installieren und den Cups-Dienst neu gestartet. Jetzt ist der Fehler wieder weg.

----------

